# Carbon filter bad for plants???



## jbolinger

I just read on another forum that a carbon filter will remove the nutrients that the plants need. Its the first time I have seen this mentioned

True? False?

Jim


----------



## swylie

Probably false, IMO. I haven't seen any hard data regarding fishtanks, but carbon is much better at removing DOCs than it is at removing inorganic compounds.


----------



## mott

Most of us do not use carbon rather purigen in our planted tanks.
Tho the use of carbon has not been proven to remove nutrients,as far as I know could be a myth. I do know that using carbon and a mix with some zeolite in the early stages of a tank is a good idea...


----------



## alohamonte

*False*

I’ve been running carbon (black chips) in my planted 6.6 gal for a few weeks now. It’s great. Keeps the water crystal clear. 

Carbon is basically a molecular filter, with so much surface area that is strains out large molecules in the water (or air). 

Carbon has no effect on iron, ammonia, or salts. 

Carbon is great at filtering/absorbing iodine, chlorine, methane, mercury, tannins, and most carbon-based compounds. 

I don’t know of any downside to using it in a planted tank. I usually run a bag of carbon in my aqua clear filter changing it every 2-3 weeks. Like any filter, it becomes saturated and needs to be changed. 

For Ammonia removal, use the already mentioned zeolite (white chips).


----------



## Kayakbabe

Ammonia removal? In a planted tank.. are you nuts! You want the nitrogen in the water column. If your plants are healthy ammonia should be about non existant anyway! Don't use zeolite in a planted tank... again.. the nitrogen compounds are necessary for plant growth.

If you want a fish only tank... yeah.. then do it... but if you have good plant growth.. you don't need to worry about the fish in there at all. The plants will take care of it. And the ammonia your fish wastes are causing are just food for the plants.

Ammonia isn't bad in a planted tank.


----------



## mott

I said in the "early stages" it is a good thing.From what I know zeolite wont kill the ammonia it just locks it and bacteria can still chomp away at the ammonium.
Plus I know its also good at keeping diatomic algae and other nasties at bay which we all get in NEWLY SETUP TANKS.
Only lasts for a few weeks at the most and then bacteria will house it.
Hence bio-media so yeah I guess I'm nuts for using zeolite


----------



## Kayakbabe

I disagreed with the post that carbon wouldn't affect nutrients/ferts in the water... but since I was being negative already.. thought I'd go find an old posting to back up my point of view. A while ago, I found a site where someone did actual tests with carbon in a tank.
It was a spin off thread from a thread with a Seachem chemist regarding ferrous gluconate (Seachem Iron) and anyway.. 
the scientific answer is yes... carbon does remove more than you think and it definitely affects iron as well as other things.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/keslar-carbon.html


----------



## LS6 Tommy

Some circles also feel that neglected or overworked carbon will leach contaminants back into the water column. I haven't used it in since I went live planted on my old 29. I do use it in the 10 gallon shrimp tank, but only because the cartridges for the filter come with it & I'm too lazy to go messing around with cutting them up just to remove it.

Tommy


----------

